
How to Autogenerate Forms in React and Material-UI with MSON - redgeoff
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-autogenerate-forms-in-react-and-material-ui-with-mson-5771b1b7e739
======
shujutech
Try STIGMA -->
[http://shujutech.mywire.org/corporation?goto=json2web](http://shujutech.mywire.org/corporation?goto=json2web)

It translate JSON structure into WEB UI with bootstrap look and feel with
sliders to represent array of objects, datepicker for date type fields,
numeric masking, currencies formatting, combobox and etc.

Click on the "Generate Advance HTML JSON" for the advance example.

We should standardise the JSON format so everyone can generate the standard
format from the backend to then have it rendered by the browser.

------
eberkund
Why not use JSON schema for this? It is already well established and another
well polished rendering layer on top of it would be a welcome contribution.
Plus you'd be able to leverage the existing JSON schema libraries on the back
end.

